# TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Thank you!



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Just wanted to give a shout out and say Thank You for the epic & exhaustive CLD test thread.

It was invaluable in helping me make an informed purchase decision.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Haven't made a purchase recently but I know your tests have greatly helped me with my next purchase soon. Thank you from me too!


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the quality third party independent research that has helped so many including myself!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Agreed. Thank you Chris!

I was going to start a similar thread, so I am glad you did. I have just a little bit of insight as to what he has going on in his life right now and the fact that he took the time today to close out the CLD thread the way he did indicates once again how dedicated he is to this community. And this after spending the entire weekend getting trained to be a MECA SQ judge and judging a 3x event when he doesn't even have a system in his own vehicle. 

I had this one all ready to go for someone else earlier, but I think it might be even more appropriate here...


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm jumping on this band wagon. Thank you for your commitment to helping everyone.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Appreciate it as well. Ever get around to testing Noico? It wasn't in the final wrap up.  But hey. I sound like I'm [email protected]%$ing. I ain't. Appreciate all the work homie.


----------



## motomech (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you for putting so much work into this project.
If you think about how many people have viewed your test it would be safe to say you have saved us a phenomenal amount of wasted dollars purchasing substandard product as well as countless hours of wasted labor.
For this we all owe you a great dept of gratitude.
Your testing methods are solid and it is obvious you have an analytical and disciplined mind.
Thank you!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, I completely missed this until now. Thanks for the kind words, and thanks for being patient with me. Unfortunately, I have to sell off pretty much all of my car audio stuff for now, and that includes the speakers that were being used in the test rig. However, I did do a couple of last tests. I didn't feel right picking and choosing products to test, knowing that I couldn't test them all, so instead, I tested some application techniques. I figured that would be a fair way to provide just a little bit more information without looking like I was playing favorites by picking brands. I will put it into a separate thread, as it doesn't quite belong among the product comparisons.

All products I have left are wrapped in wax paper, and stored away, waiting for the day when I can come back to this. It will happen. I just have to ride out the storm.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Saying thank you also...wanted to add these pics to the original thread..for those considering Damp Pro....

not looking so good..

and for prep..full washdown w hot soapy water..blow dry..pre-heat with heat gun..clean with 90% alcohol..pre-heat again...clean with spray away glass cleaner...blow-dry..pre-heat metal and Damp Pro..and apply with roller...


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Blu said:


> Just wanted to give a shout out and say Thank You for the epic & exhaustive CLD test thread.
> 
> It was invaluable in helping me make an informed purchase decision.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Was there ever a thread or sticky of the outcomes? Or is it just hundreds of pages of Info..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Last post, I think


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. 


Last 3 posts. There's also a 2nd thread that covers differences in coverage.


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

undone1 said:


> Saying thank you also...wanted to add these pics to the original thread..for those considering Damp Pro....
> 
> not looking so good..
> 
> and for prep..full washdown w hot soapy water..blow dry..pre-heat with heat gun..clean with 90% alcohol..pre-heat again...clean with spray away glass cleaner...blow-dry..pre-heat metal and Damp Pro..and apply with roller...


Daaaaaaamn! That's ****ed up man!!! I went with a big ass roll of 1 1/4lb/sq ft mlv, and some cheapo ccf off Amazon, and honestly, both the ccf, and the mlv appear to be much higher quality than the second skin stuff. The Knu Konceptz Kno Knoise Kollossus I chose based on Toostubborn2fail's post is the best deadener I've seen (waaaaaay better than damp pro), except SDS of course. But, you can truly feel the quality when you touch the butyl, cutting it, and test fitting is a breeze, and I've actually had no issue peeling the backing off, putting it on the surface lightly, and pulling it off to move it, as long as it's not rolled down, it doesn't fully adhere. This is hands down my favorite deadener due to that alone. Not to mention the massive improvement in my rear doors I've noticed compared to the older dynamat xtreme in my front doors. Thanks to toostubborn2fail, I managed to avoid the hype, and misinformation which overpriced companies like second skin perpetuate. Although, the liquid second skin does have valuable applications.


----------

